# Bushing sizes



## OldWrangler (Aug 12, 2008)

Has anyone ever put together a list of pen kits and what size bushings are required. I have a cigar box of bushings and have no idea what most of them are for. I have a couple of digital calipers to measure them with but I am not sure what sizes are needed for what kits.

The kits I am using are the Designer, Premier Designer, Cigar, Baron, click Sierra and El Grande. 

If someone has a bushing chart, I would be ever so thankful to get a copy. If not exist this would make a great project for someone with more time on his hands than me.

Please post or PM me...I can trade out some quality blanks for the right info.  Thanks


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 12, 2008)

Randy is working on one and I started one but gave up when I couldn't find the sizes for kits I didn't have.  Some of the resellers list the bushing sizes on their website and some list them on the instructions.  Unfortunately not all of them are listed so I hope someone can help ya.


----------



## avbill (Aug 12, 2008)

I have made a chart for that I turn  I hope I have attached correctly.


----------



## avbill (Aug 12, 2008)

Email me privately as the form will not take a excel file.

b-daniels@mindspring.com

Bill Daniels


----------



## DocStram (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey George ... the chart has been emailed.


----------



## Draconias (Aug 12, 2008)

Here are a few I have entered into a database I have.  Woodcraft & Berea:

bushingID Title	                                         Mnfr   Price   Pcs   mandrel	Dimensions
8A        Bracelet Helper / Perfume Pen                  Berea  5.95    4     7         .398, .398, .398, .398
4A        Detachable Necklace Pen                        Berea  5.95    3     7         .418, .414, .335
145233    Hart Double Twist                                     4.99    3     7         .470, .400, .365
2B        Series 2000 Flat Top Rollerball / Fountain Pen Berea  0       4     8         .485, .485, .453, .453
1B        Flat Top American Double Twist Pen / Pencil    Berea  5.95    4     8         .490, .490, .392, .392
06S62     European style pen                                    6.99    4     7         .513, .425/.405, .408, .360
147478    Wall Street III / Tropical Island Series              3.99    2     7         .523, .550
128452    European style screw cap                              7.50    3     7         .525/.450, .450, .445
146019    navigator screw cap pen                        	5.50    4     7         .536, .536, .481, .481
3B        Round Top European Double Twist Pen / Pencil   Berea	5.95    4     8         .550, .475, .410, .350
11A       Cigar Pen                                      Berea	5.95    4     7         .575, .530, .475, .460
144635    El Grande Rollerball and Fountain                     0       4     7         .590, .590, .540, .540


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 12, 2008)

I think most of the directions have the bushing sizes included. If you no longer have the directions, the sellers web site almost always has them. This might be a better way to go if you know where your kits came from.  A same or similar kit from PSI does not usually use the same sized bushings from CSUS


----------



## casey2705 (Nov 17, 2020)

trying to figure out a bushing i have, .58 7mm tube both bushings are the same.  Ive tried the PSI bushing book and the IAP bushing app.  Nothing


----------



## mick (Nov 17, 2020)

We have a very good app someone here in these forum created, search for it on Google Play or whatever apple calls theres. "Bushings and tube reference". 
It's extensive. Tube sizes, OD, ID and length. Bushing sizes, again diameter and such. All you need is a good digital caliper and you're good to go! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

